# Maritime Radiotelegraph Books



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

I have many books on maritime radio officers and history in my collection. I will be cataloging them soon. Any suggestions as to any organization or who I might donate them to. Not right away, but life is very fragile and I would like them to go somewhere where they would be valued and appreciated.


----------



## martinihenry (Jan 29, 2007)

Richard Dillman at the Maritime Radio Historical Society would certainly be worthy of getting in touch with. You can check our their efforts at www.radiomarine.org.

DE N6MKC


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Richard from radiomarine.org and also New England Wireless and Steam Museum in Rhode Island, and the U.S. Merchant Marine Museum at the United States Merchant Marine Academy, Kings Point, NY. 

73
David
N1EA


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks David.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

(Jester)As an engineer may I suggest having them pulped.(Jester)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

As an engineer (what did I say? I meant Plumber) you would. We're greener and prefer upcycling.

(This is not a reference to purging or the compression stroke)

We? Well, 'they' haven't defrocked me yet.


----------



## spooner (Mar 8, 2019)

The American Library Association has compiled an excellent page on cataloging a personal library including free sites, tips, etc. It's a good thing just to organize what you have and of course, for your estate it takes one load off those who will administer dispersal, donations, etc. 
https://libguides.ala.org/SettingUpaLibrary/HomeLibrary


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

phdad said:


> I have many books on maritime radio officers and history in my collection. I will be cataloging them soon. Any suggestions as to any organization or who I might donate them to. Not right away, but life is very fragile and I would like them to go somewhere where they would be valued and appreciated.



I do my best to run the Library at Chelmsford Museums Sandford Mill Technical Museum (subject to CV19) we have several MIMCO pieces of equipment. Our collection has a significant number of mock up Radio Rooms from pre WW1 to early 1970's (the latter is functional) we also have enough equipment to make a 1970 to 1980's version, but alas no Tx.
I know we can find a good home for you books, and keep them safe for prosperity.
If you want to take us up on this offer, I would look forward to meeting with you.
Best Regards


----------



## Declan Booth (Oct 2, 2020)

If you need books, then in principle I can advise you one book resource where you will find everything you need. I started using it recently because of the convenience of the material that is posted there, and by the way, there is an excellent description of the books. Try to visit the project City of the Beasts Summary | FreebookSummary, which will undoubtedly help you with all book purposes, is very convenient, I advise you to get to know him better. I'm reading City of the Beasts right now and love every page, 10 out of 10, I recommend.


----------

